# Queens' Speech.....



## L&M (21 June 2017)

What a surprise......a u turn has been done on the proposed free vote for repeal of the ban, and no longer on the Tory political agenda .

I totally appreciate that there are far more pressing issues the country has to deal with, but why make these false promises every election? It is similar to what David Cameron did too - makes you wonder why we bother voting...........


----------



## Shay (21 June 2017)

With such a slim majority it would be wrong to try to press for a vote.  The probability is that it would be lost and the cause of good countryside management set back again.  A free vote is only any good if it succeeds!


----------



## cold_feet (21 June 2017)

those in government have much more pressing worries than this!


----------



## ihatework (21 June 2017)

Good. We should not be wasting time, money and resource on such a trivial issue


----------



## Isbister (23 June 2017)

I thought at the time that Theresa May was quite mad to have raised the issue. It was an utterly pointless, not to say dangerous, bit of folly, which more or less sums up the whole general election.

I'm all in favour of a repeal, but let's face facts - there probably never will be a free vote on it now, and moreover the country at large is firmly opposed to fox hunting. Anyone who thinks otherwise is dreaming. The best we can now hope for is that the issue goes cold and things limp on in their present form. Some hunts are quite successfully ignoring the ban anyway.


----------



## fburton (23 June 2017)

Isbister said:



			Some hunts are quite successfully ignoring the ban anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I trust you aren't suggesting that hunts are breaking the law?!


----------



## Isbister (23 June 2017)

fburton said:



			I trust you aren't suggesting that hunts are breaking the law?!
		
Click to expand...

I think it's quite clear what I'm saying. I'm not going to name names, but it would be disingenuous to say otherwise.


----------



## Judgemental (23 June 2017)

Isbister said:



			I think it's quite clear what I'm saying. I'm not going to name names, but it would be disingenuous to say otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Ibster you are one of the few on this forum who a. Talks sense and b. is realistic.

I have no qualms of saying this was the biggest own goal a political party ever achieved and I have no hesitation in quoting the detail of that was being peddled by Lord Mancroft. I shall be having a few words in his ear the next time I have the opportunity.  

" Fox hunt masters are secretly &#8220;mobilising&#8221; support for Theresa May and believe the general election &#8220;is the chance we have been waiting for&#8221; to repeal the hunting ban.

A leaked email from the chairman of the Council of Hunting Associations, Lord Mancroft, urges hunt masters to &#8220;mobilise supporters&#8221; and campaign for pro-hunting Tories in marginal seats.

Lord Mancroft, himself a Tory peer, told supporters that Mrs May&#8217;s huge lead in the opinion polls presents a &#8220;seminal moment&#8221; for their campaign to bring back the cruel sport of fox-hunting after a 12-year ban.

He said a Tory majority of 50 or more MPs should be enough to secure a repeal of the 2004 Hunting Act in a Parliamentary vote later this year.

&#8220;This is the chance we have been waiting for,&#8221; Lord Mancroft wrote".


----------



## Isbister (23 June 2017)

^Thank you JM. 

I don't know if there was anything secret about the hunting community doing what it could - as it always does - to achieve the mirage-like massive Tory majority. At election times I usually receive numerous round-robin emails from my hunt secretary and various others soliciting support, the supposed quid pro quo usually being some promise, explicit or otherwise, of repeal.


----------

